# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Απορία με κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά και μωζαίκ κόκκινα

## dimitris b

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τα κόκκινα έντονα και χιονε μπορούν (και κατά ποσό είναι σωστό)να έχουν κίτρινο χρώμα στα φτερά πτησης και στην βάση της ουράς? Την ιδία απορία έχω και για τα μωζαικ τα κόκκινα . Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ένα ακόμα ζευγάρι κόκκινα λιποχρωμικα και ένα μωζαικ και ψάχνοντας είδα φωτογραφίες με πουλιά που έχουν κίτρινο χρώμα . :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## xXx

Για ποιο λόγο να έχουνε κίτρινο στα φτερά πτήσης και στη βάση της ουράς θέλεις να μας εξηγήσεις??Αυτά τα δύο που ανέφερες είναι καταρχήν καναρίνια κόκκινου και όχι κίτρινου παράγοντα

----------


## dimitris b

Σε κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρομαι

----------


## xXx

Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις λίγο καλύτερα??

----------


## dimitris b



----------


## dimitris b

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## small676

Κακοβαμμένα. Βέβαια μην περιμένεις να βρεις πουλιά προδιαγραφών εκθέσεως και μάλιστα σε προσιτή τιμή.

----------


## dimitris b

Αυτά της πρώτης και της τρίτης φωτογραφίας τα δίνει σαν κόκκινα ενώ της δεύτερης  σαν μωσαϊκό. Είναι σωστά ως προς το πρότυπο της ράτσας τους?

----------


## xXx

της πρώτης φωτογραφίας και της τρίτης είναι κόκκινα ναι και το μεσαίο κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καθόλου προσεγμένα τα πουλιά και στη τρίτη φωτό είναι χάλια...

----------


## dimitris b

> Κακοβαμμένα. Βέβαια μην περιμένεις να βρεις πουλιά προδιαγραφών εκθέσεως και μάλιστα σε προσιτή τιμή.


  Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι στην επόμενη πτερορια με μια καλή χρωστική θα βάψουν όπως πρέπει και θα εξαφανιστεί η απόχρωση του κίτρινου?

----------


## xXx

γιατί ξέρεις ότι τα πουλιά αυτά έχουνε ολοκληρώσει την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια??

----------


## dimitris b

Δεν το γνωριζω και για αυτο ρωταω μπορεις να μου απαντησης???

----------


## xXx

ρωτάω γιατί ανέφερες για την ''επόμενη'' πτερόρροια σαν να ξέρεις ότι η πρώτη πέρασε ήδη

----------


## dimitris b

τελικα ειναι το κιτρινο χρωμα ειναι θεμα κακου βαψιματος η κακη ποιοτητα πουλιου?Αν ειναι κακο βαψιμο αυτο διορθονεται στην επομενη πτερορροια?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ για τα περισσοτερα πουλια η πτεροροια και κυριως το βαψιμο ακομα ειναι στην αρχη .δεν μπορω να ξερω του συγκεκριμενου εκτροφεα αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχουν τελειωσει .να ξερεις οτι σε κοκκινα πουλια πρεπει να μην δινονται τροφες που εχουν στην συσταση τους την χρωστικη λουτεινη ,ουτε καποια αλλο πολυ ανοιχτοχρωμο καροτενοειδες πχ ζεαξανθινη .αντιθετα αν εχουν μονο Β καροτινη δεν εχεις προβλημα .ομως πιθανοτατα τα πουλια τρωγανε αυγοτροφη κιτρινη ,μην σου πω καλυτερα μαλλον οχι αυγοτροφη αλλα κιτρινη λεγομενη <<βιταμινη >> ,παραλληλα με κοκκινη αυγοτροφη (αν και πιστευω οτι μαλλον κοκκινη βιταμινη εδινε αν κρινω απο το οτι τα πουλια δεν φαινονται προσεγμενα αλλα ταλαιπωρημενα ) .δεν ξερω ποσο μπορεις με σωστη διατροφη ακομα να το αλλαξεις ,ως προς τον χρωματισμο .αυτο μαλλον μετατιθεται για σωστο βαψιμο ,στην επομενη πτεροροια .τα πουλια ομως με σωστη διατροφη συντομα θα εχουν λαμπερο (ασχετα χρωματος ) φτερωμα και θα γινουν σπαθατα (αν βεβαια εσυ τα προσεξεις )

----------


## small676

Μείγμα τροφής με ρούπσεν και κρόκος αυγού δίνουν αυτό το αποτελεσμα. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ δια ροπάλου στα καναρίνια χρώματος.

----------


## jk21

αυμφωνω μαζι σου στο οτι δια ροπαλου δεν πρεπει να δωσει ρουψεν αλλα για αλλους λογους .γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο για την υγεια τους λογω ερουκικου οξεος .για την περιεκτικοτητα και τον μυθο του κινδυνου βαψιματος απο ρουπσεν θα καταλαβεις αν δεις τον πινακα της oropharma εδω
http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...o/Info39en.pdf
εχει κατι παραπανω απο το διπλασιο σε λουτεινη απο τον καναρινοσπορο .σε ενα μιγμα με καναρινοσπορο γυρω στο 60% και πανω ακομα και ρουπσεν 15% ,δινει τελικα λουτεινη λιγοτερο απο οσο δινει ο καναρινοσπορος .

οι μυθοι ειναι για να καταριπτονται .... βεβαια πραγματι ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΡΟΥΚΙΚΟΥ μακρια απο ρουπσεν

----------


## xXx

> Μείγμα τροφής με ρούπσεν και κρόκος αυγού δίνουν αυτό το αποτελεσμα. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ δια ροπάλου στα καναρίνια χρώματος.


στα κίτρινου παράγοντα δεν έχουμε θέμα...μόνο στα κόκκινου

----------


## xXx

> τελικα ειναι το κιτρινο χρωμα ειναι θεμα κακου βαψιματος η κακη ποιοτητα πουλιου?Αν ειναι κακο βαψιμο αυτο διορθονεται στην επομενη πτερορροια?



το πουλί της πρώτης φωτογραφίας αν είναι φετινό δεν είναι πλήρως βαμμένο ακόμη και εάν είναι πιο παλιό απλά λόγω πτερόρροιας χάνει χρώμα αν δεν το βάφει και φέτος πάλι (που δεν υπάρχει βέβαια λόγος να το βάψει γιατί δεν πρόκειται να το κατεβάσει αν είναι παλιό σε φετινό διαγωνισμό)...το δεύτερο είναι κόκκινο μωσαϊκού και δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμό του, αυτό φαίνεται καθαρά από τη μάσκα του...τα πουλιά στην τρίτη φωτογραφία είναι φετινά και δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμό τους

----------


## jk21

> στα κίτρινου παράγοντα δεν έχουμε θέμα...μόνο στα κόκκινου


σωστη η παρατηρηση σου για τα κιτρινα (οσο αφορα το χρωμα γιατι εστω και ελαχιστη η λουτεινη ειναι κιτρινη ) 

στα κοκκινα επιμενεις ρε Βασιλη να λες οτι υπαρχει προβλημα; απο το μυαλο μου τα βγαζω; ολοκληρο πινακας απο ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο μιας απο τις πλεον γνωστες εταιριες συμπληρωματων για πουλια (oropharma ) .... τον αμφισβητεις ; αν οχι να κοψουμε και το κεχρι γιατι βαφει στην ποσοτητα που το βαζουμε εξισου μην σου πω περισσοτερο και αυτο .εν ετει 2012 ηρθε ο καιρος οι μυθοι οχι μονο να καταρριπτονται αλλα και οι εκτροφεις να το παιρνουν χαμπαρι ....

----------


## 11panos04

Λοιπον...στα κοκκινα μωσαικα,οπως καταλαβα κι απο εδω: http://www.poc.gr/entypa/mosaik.pdfτο κιτρινισμα στους οδηγους,ακομη κι αν εχει γινει σωστο βαψιμο,θεωρειται ελαττωμα.Το σωστο ειναι το φτερο εκει που πρεπει να ναι ασπρο,να ναι ασπρο.Οσον αφορα στη διατροφη,πιστευω τίποτα διατροφικο ουτε σπορος θα μπορουσε να προκαλεσει αλλαγη στο χρωμα,απ τη στιγμη που δινεται καί χρωστικη,κατι που το εχω παρατηρησει κι ο ιδιος,και μεσω συζητησης με εκτροφεις κοκκινων καναρινιων,το ρουπσεν αποφευγεται,οχι γιατι προκαλει,μετα απ αυτα,το κιτρινισμα,αλλα μια θαμπάδα στο κοκκινισμα,δεν υπαρχει λογος πρακτικα να το δινουμε.Στα μωσαικα,μεχρι ν αρχισουν να βαφονται,παιρνουν ουδετερη τροφη κι αυγοτροφη,για να μη βγαλουν πουθενα κιτρινισμα που δεν πρεπει.Αυτα απο μενα...

Υ.Γ.Το μωσαικο που ναι μονο του στη φωτο,πρωτο στο δευτερο μηνυμα,ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο ενος ετους,οπως φαινεται αποτα ποδια του,πιθανως θα λεγα 2 κ ανω,γι αυτο κ εχει αυτο το βαψιμο.Δεν ξερω τί παιζει παραπανω με τα μωσαικα,αφου πρωτη φορα φετος εβαψα μικρα,αλλα,αν σκεφτεις οτι στο πρωτο τους βαψιμο,περιμενειις ναπερασουν καποιες μερες,ωστε να μη βαφτουν ουρα κ φτερρ απτησης,μιας κ αυτα δεν πεφτουν στην 1η πτερορροια,ειναι λογικο απο τον επομενο χρονο να βαφονται,αφου αλλαζει ολα τα φτερα.Το πρωτο βαψιμο πιστευω γινεται απαξ.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

να αποφευγουμε δηλαδη και τον καναρινοσπορο γιατι προκαλει και αυτος θαμπαδα; συμφωνα με σοβαρης πηγης πινακα 

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...o/Info39en.pdf

Ingredient Xanthophylls   mg/kg

rapeseed  28 mg

canary seed 11

oat 2

σε ενα μιγμα με 65 % πχ καναρινοσπορο ,εκεινος προσφερει  στα 100 τροφης      7, 15 mg ξανθοφυλλων (λουτεινης ,ζεαξανθινης ) 
                      15 % ρουπσεν  εκεινος προσφερει   4,2 mg των δυο αυτων ακαταλληλων για τα κοκκινα χρωστικων 


τελικα μηπως να κοψουμε και το κεχρι να το κανουμε βρωμη που εχει μονο 2 % ; ή αυτο πρεπει να γινει ή η οροφαρμα σε επισημα περιοδικα της λεει μπαρουφες ή επιτελους πρεπει μεταξυ των εκτροφεων ,οταν υπαρχουν σοβαρες αποδειξεις σε οτι ερχεται κοντρα στους μυθους τους ,να αποδεχονται την πραγματικοτητα ! ενα απο τα τρια ....

----------


## 11panos04

Κι επαναλαμβανω,προς το Δημητρη,που ανοιξα αρχικως το θεμα,Οχι ρουπσεν,γιατι συνηθως υπαρχει σε μεγαλο μερος κ η συνεχης χρηση του μπορει να μην φερει το ιδιο εντονο,λαμπερο κοκκινο που θα υπαρχει,αν δεν δινεται.Ειναι οχι απλως αποψεις που βασιζονται σε εγκυκλοπαιδικες γνωσεις,αλλα κι εμπρακτα εκτροφεων κοκκινων καναρινιων,μελανινικων καί λιποχρωμικων,που πλεον ειναι πιστευω ανωφελο να το αμφιβαλλουμε,εκτος κι αν καναμε κατι αλλο κι εχουμε το πουλι στο κλουβι,να το παρουσιασουμε κ να πουμε''οριστε,δες το,εχεις αδικο''.Η θεωρια στο χομπυ μας πολλες φορες διαψευδεται,στην πραξη βλεπουμε τί πραγματικα ''παιζει''....

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να μου πεις ΠΑΝΟ εστω και σε πμ ποιος σοβαρος εκτροφεας που ηθελε μαλιστα τα πουλια του να κριθουν σε διαγωνισμο ,θυσιασε μια χρονια ,εχοντας γνωριμη και δεδομενη τη διαχρονικη φημη  το οτι το ρουπσεν δημιουργει θαμπαδες ή βαψιματα ,δινοντας αν οχι σε ολα σε ικανο για συμπερασματα αριθμο πουλιων του ,για να εχει αυτο σαν αποτελεσμα που λες;  γιατι το αποτελεσμα σε 1-2 πουλια ,οταν και με νορμαλ βαψιμο μπορει παντα τα αποτελεσματα να μην ειναι τελεια ,για μενα δεν ειναι δεδομενο .αν παλι αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο (και δεν αστειευομαι ) μαλλον θα πρεπει να δοκιμασθει και η πολυ μικροτερη χρηση καναρινοσπορου με παραλληλη αυξηση βρωμης και millet γιατι ειτε το θες ειτε οχι ,εχει και κεινο σαφεστατα συγκρισημη περιεκτικοτητα σε λουτεινη !


οσο για την θαμπαδα που λες μπορω να την δεχθω σαν πιθανο αποτελεσμα λογω ρουπσεν (αν πραγματι εγινε μια τοσο αναλυτικη δοκιμη ) σαν κακη απορροφηση των χρωστικων και μεταφορα τους στα φτερα απο την κινητηρια μηχανη για αυτες -> το συκωτι .αν πραγματι γινεται υπερκαταναλωση αυτου του σπορου (εχει σημαντικο ποσοστο σε ενα μιγμα ) την επιδραση του ερουκικου οξεος νομιζω την εχω αναφερει  με δεδομενα και εγκυρους συνδεσμους .

----------


## jk21

και επειδη οτι λενε οι θεωρητικοι των καναρινιων να μην εχει σημασια για καποιους ας δουμε τι λενε οι πλεον ειδικοι στα καναρινια χρωματος 

http://www.colourcanaries.co.uk/main_page.html

σε αυτο το υπεροχο αρθρο για νεους που θελουν να ασχοληθουν με αυτα τα πουλια σε καποιο σημειο αναφερουν  πανω στο θεμα της αναζητησης καροτενοειδων που θα βοηθουσαν το βαψιμο στους σπορους που ταιζουμε τα πουλια
http://sussexzone.com/red_canaries_for_beginners.html
*Carotenoids appear in several forms but only in very minute quantities ,they are present in various insects ,fish,root crops,vegitation and grass to mention but a few.Most Carotenoid componds are rather unstable and unless a continuous supply is available it will not give the desired effect to plumage colour.Although a minute trace of Carotenoid is found in the seed we feed to our birds ,it is often dominated by the presence of another type of compound called Lutein which is the stimulant to the colour yellow.Canary seed contains a supply of Lutein but no Carotenoid,as does hemp and oats,rape seed contains both but the Lutein content is greater than the Carotenoid. 
*
με λιγα λογια μας εξηγει οτι στα μιγματα σπορων ,βασικος σπορος ο καναρινοσπορος ή αλλιως ασπουρι ή κεχρι ,εχει το προβλημα οτι δεν εχει καθολου αλλα καροτενοειδη παρα μονο λουτεινη .οι υπολοιποι μεσα σε αυτους και το rape seed που συζηταμε εχουν και λουτεινη και αλλα καροτενοειδη . 

για αυτο και υπαρχει η αναγκη προφανως της προσθηκης χρωστικων στην διατροφη τους  .αραγε ο καναρινοσπορος που εχει λουτεινη δεν ειναι προβλημα; ,ειναι οι αλλοι σποροι ; δεν ειδα ουτε αυτον  ,ουτε αλλον να απορριπτεται εδω απο το διαιτολογιο των πουλιων ... αν δεν υπηρχε εδω η αναφορα απορριψης  ,που αλλου εγκριτα και οχι βαση φημης θα περιμεναμε να το δουμε; ξανατονιζω .μιλαμε για την ιστοσελιδα της ενωσης εκτροφεων καναρινιων χρωματος της Μεγαλης Βρεττανιας .και αυτοι θεωρητικοι ειναι; 

οσο για τον προγονο του κοκκινου καναρινιου το red siskin o συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας δεν εχει προβλημα να δινει και rape seed ... μαλλον δεν εχει ενημερωθει απο ελλαδα ...
http://aussiefinchbreeder.com/red%20siskin.htm
 The green component of the diet is crucial to strong natural body colour and as the primary rearing food. Particular favourites are milk-thistle heads, white-french millet heads, *rape seed* pods, niger seed pods, chicory and Yugoslav cabbage leaves

----------

